# I retained placenta...medical negligence??



## MichelleDaron (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I retained placenta, but I noticed until 6 weeks later, I had a really bad hemorraige with big clots, and had to get blood transfusion...anyways, my point is, is it considered medical malpractice? I asked an attorney already and he says that I only need an MD that states that it is medical negligence... what do you think? I just want the doctor who delivered the baby to recognize her mistake, that's all !!

Thanks for your opinions!! Ü


----------



## Katie8681 (Dec 29, 2010)

A hemorrhage can occur because of only a very tiny amount of retained membranes. Sometimes a shred of membrane stays in and you can't even see it based on looking at the placenta. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that based on what you're saying, nope, it was not medical malpractice. Sometimes sh!t happens, it's no one's fault.


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

A lot depends on details.

Are you looking to sue? Most of the time you have a proof permanent damage.

If you are looking for apology, have an conversation with the doctor . Express your concerns. Ask her to explain what happens.

My Doctor one made an error that cause me 4 weeks of pain and a lot of antibiotics. She admitted and apologized. It was enough for me since i did not suffer permanent damage .


----------

